
Group Chat Emerges as the Hottest Thing in IT - computerlab
http://www.wsj.com/articles/group-chat-emerges-as-the-hottest-thing-in-it-1478459151
======
woliveirajr
Seems a paid article for XxxXxxx (that I won't mention, so not to give even
more publicity).

